# Lube



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Stopped by one of my local JD dealers. Ask the price of the Hy-Guard setting around. They told me to wait until April 1, the price is going down from 73 to 64 per five gallons. Plus 50 oil on sale along with filters. I don't know if this is a deere deal or just my local dealer. Won't hurt to ask your dealer.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was just told the filter sale ended Feb 28. Seems like it was march last year.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

On a similar note NAPA has filter sales too. If your good with Wix filters in a NAPA box. But you need to ask when, from my observation the dealers can pick when and some have 2. With the price of some old filters like the fuel for my old 1950's Cat D6. They use to box 4 of the string or sock filter in a box with a gasket, now one in box and way more than a set 20 years ago. So 30 or 40% helps a lot.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

If you get the wix numbers on their web site, look on rock auto, they have a parts lookup where you can pick the mfg and part number. I bought wix fuel filters for half what they cost at local parts store and savings on 1 filter more that paid for shipping. John Deere price was only a couple bucks more but still involved either shipping or over an hour each way.


----------

